# New here and going through a hard time



## Workinghard12 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey, everyone,

New to this site and really going through and hard time! trying to gain some much needed insight here!. I am a mother to a one year old currently expecting number 2 and going through infidelity with my spouse who has moved out.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome working Sorry for the problems but if we can help feel free to ask.


----------

